

Is Facebook keeping you in a political bubble - rbanffy
http://news.sciencemag.org/social-sciences/2015/05/facebook-keeping-you-political-bubble

======
gcz92
Great TED talk on the "Filter Bubble":
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles?language=en)

